# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pyetje per studentλt e Italisλ:

## apollonia1982

Pershendtje gjithe ju forumistat qe studioni ne Itali. Kam nevoje per keshille nga ju. Kam nje shoqe,e huaj, qe ka deshire te studioje Medicina Veterinaria ne Itali. Ka vajtur per te pare universitetet dhe deri tani i pelqen Universita di Parma ose Padova. S'di ke te zgjedhi. Me jepni ndonje keshille ne qofte se mundeni kush eshte me i mire per te studiuar si qytet, jeta shoqerore, universiteti ne pergjithsi.
Pres pergjigjet tuaja. 

ciao

----------


## Gorgeous

thone qe eshte me mire ne padova   :kryqezohen:

----------


## vodafone_1

Nuk ka universitet me te mire se unviersiteti i Torinos ku ne to ju japin burse edhe kolegj te garantuar

----------


## Migert

nuk eshte gjithcka e leht si me pare ...
kohet kan ndryshuar.

----------

